# JFK Airtrain.



## Amtrak Railfan (Dec 22, 2003)

Hi there I want to know how do I need to pay the fare to go on the new JFK Airtrain? Please reply on this please.


----------



## AlanB (Dec 22, 2003)

You will need a Metrocard with at least $10 on it ($5 each way), plus if you arrive by subway, then your Metrocard will need another $4 on it for a total of $14.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Dec 22, 2003)

If I need a Metro Card one for myself and one for my mom how do I need to do that?


----------



## AlanB (Dec 22, 2003)

Well it's really up to you as to how you want to pay.

You can either use one car that has enough money for both of you $28, or you can use two $14 cards one for you and one for your mom.

One Metrocard can be used to pay both subway and Airtrain for up to four people, as long as there is enough money on the Metrocard.


----------



## tp49 (Dec 22, 2003)

Will Airtrain accept the unlimited ride metrocards namely the daily fun pass or the weekly or will it only be accepting the monthly one?


----------



## AlanB (Dec 22, 2003)

tp49 said:


> Will Airtrain accept the unlimited ride metrocards namely the daily fun pass or the weekly or will it only be accepting the monthly one?


The Airtrain will not accept any of the MTA unlimited Metrocards, daily, weekly, or monthly. It will only accept the pay-per-ride Metrocard.

There is however a special card that is available to anyone, although it's obviously geared towards airport employees, however if you are a frequent flyer (5 or more trips per month) then you could by the special card too. This card costs $40 per month and offers unlimited rides on the Airtrain only. That 40 buck pass is a huge savings for airport employees, as they only need to go to work 5 times in one month to start saving money over the pay-per ride method.

This special card will not work on MTA buses or Subways, however. So an airport employee would still need a regular Metrocard, be it a pay-per or an unlimited, along with the special Airtrain pass.


----------



## tp49 (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks for clarifying that for me. Considering what they were charging to take the Airtrain I was thinking that it would be too expensive for employees to take especially considering a lot of people who work there either make minimum wage or not much more. I did hear they were going to have an unlimited card but eas not sure whether it would be in conjunction with a regular monthly metrocard or whether it would be separate so I'm glad I got that cleared up.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Dec 22, 2003)

Who drive the Airtrain Cars?


----------



## tp49 (Dec 22, 2003)

An automatic train control system from a central office controls the trains on this run.


----------



## AlanB (Dec 22, 2003)

Amtrak Railfan said:


> Who drive the Airtrain Cars?


The computer.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Dec 26, 2003)

What kind of sound does the Airtrain make to close the doors?


----------



## gswager (Dec 26, 2003)

Why don't you go there and find out? There's more out there waiting for you to find out. That's an adventure!


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Dec 26, 2003)

Ok I hope soon.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Dec 30, 2003)

I might go on the JFK Airtrain maybe in January 2004. And I want to know was somebody rode the New JFK Airtrain?


----------



## AlanB (Dec 30, 2003)

Yes, didn't you read my trip report about the Airtrain? 

You can find it here.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Jan 25, 2004)

Um one Question is the doors make a sound to close it?


----------

